# Finally got my first done



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

It took me awhile but I finally got my first crankbait done. Now that the weather's better, I don't seem to want to do much with the luremaking. Anyway, I was happy with how it turned out despite a few screw-ups and hopefully the next will go smoother. Also, I would like to say thanks to everyone for their help. Without your help, I wouldn't have even attempted this and if I did, it probably would have resembled a tree branch with hooks so THANKS again!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Good job on your 1st one, they say practice makes perfect. Now you need to send us a pic with some teeth marks on it or better yet a toothy critter in the net with the lure in it's mouth.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great for the first. Hope to see many more later this year. Nice winter project for sure. I'm going to try it myself this fall/winter.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that lure! I love the paint scheme and your clear coat looks very nice. How's it run?

jeremy


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Jeremy, I've only had it in the bathtub so far so I don't know what it'll do with any speed. It had a nice fairly wide wobble and sat level with the eyes just below the surface so hopefully it'll do alright or at least just need a little tuning. Worse case senerio - fun learning experience.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice looking lure. Keep on keepin on!


----------

